# PR Application receipt period



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All

Is there any one out there who applied for their PR in 2015 received it yet?
I want to have a feel of which month of application has been processed. I applied for mine in June 2015 but am yet to receive it.

Please reply with the 2015 month of your application and if you have received your outcome or not.

This will give us an indication if we are close to receiving our outcomes or not.

Regards


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi

I applied for my PR on October 2015 still waiting.

Is any one got PR in recent times.

Response is highly appreciated.


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Applied Feb 2015 outcome came back in December 2015.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

TheDarkOne said:


> Applied Feb 2015 outcome came back in December 2015.


Hi ******!

So that means the wait is around 10 months from application to receipt then.

Did you apply for your ID? If so, what is the waiting period for that?


Thanks


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi ,
I applied in March 2015 , i received the notification today that outcome has been dispatched.


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Unfortunately for me mine was a negative outcome. Trying again this year. But I would guesstimate anything between 10-12 months.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Please let us know which section you applied under your PRP.

Is it 26(A),27(A) etc etc

Thanks.

Warn regards,


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

kalti_SA said:


> Please let us know which section you applied under your PRP.
> 
> Is it 26(A),27(A) etc etc
> 
> ...


It was under 27(g). The kinship one. This year i'm trying on 27(b)


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Did you know any one applied under 27(B) who got their PR's

Please let us know.

Thanks 

Regards,


----------



## pepsy (Jun 22, 2015)

Applied March 2015 got my PR in September 2015


----------



## TinaK (Feb 1, 2016)

I applied for PRP (Spousal) on November 26th 2014. Still no reply.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

TinaK said:


> I applied for PRP (Spousal) on November 26th 2014. Still no reply.


Hi TinaK

Yours is now an extreme case. Have you opened a case with Home Affairs?

They have a policy that they should process most of PRP applications in 8 months so your is waaaay overdue!


----------



## TinaK (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, I've had a case number since August or so and every time I call they say they'll escalate it which only means they'll email the department heads and so far they've gotten no feedback. Completely useless system.


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear all 

I am mechanical engineer staying in Indonesia, please advice me can I apply South Africa PR myself I mean without agency and how to apply is it can apply throngs online form submission?

Regards

Amar


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

IamT said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there any one out there who applied for their PR in 2015 received it yet?
> I want to have a feel of which month of application has been processed. I applied for mine in June 2015 but am yet to receive it.
> ...


Hi 

I applied for PR under 27(b) in July and got the outcome last week. It was negative. I hold five years critical work visa and was previously on the exceptional skills. I have a valid permanent work contract.


----------



## bhavesha (Jul 14, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for PR under 27(b) in July and got the outcome last week. It was negative. I hold five years critical work visa and was previously on the exceptional skills. I have a valid permanent work contract.


Everything looks alright, Reason for rejection please?


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

bhavesha said:


> Everything looks alright, Reason for rejection please?


yep they said i was not registered with the right professional body. not sure what to make of that but im not taking the rejection too seriously. 

considering moving out of SA. the rand is declining continuously and my skills are not valued here!lane:


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi,

Could you please let me know what is the minimum waiting period for PRP under 27(b).

Most of the people saying 5 months because the DHA issuing the PRP's bit faster these days.

Please let me know.

Thanks.

Warm Regards,


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

RubyRuby said:


> yep they said i was not registered with the right professional body. not sure what to make of that but im not taking the rejection too seriously.
> 
> considering moving out of SA. the rand is declining continuously and my skills are not valued here!lane:


Hi There,

Sorry to hear abut your negative response from DHA.

If I may ask, what profession are you in and what membership did you use as part of you application?

Regards,


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

IamT said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there any one out there who applied for their PR in 2015 received it yet?
> I want to have a feel of which month of application has been processed. I applied for mine in June 2015 but am yet to receive it.
> ...


I applied for my son's PRP (minor) in May 2015, I'm still waiting. :juggle:


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Is any one got their's PR recently.

Please update here.


----------



## ColetteR (Jul 22, 2014)

Applied for PR in March 2015 on 'residency on other grounds' and still waiting eagerly for the results :fingerscrossed:
I applied through the DHA in London - which I've now seen can take longer than other applications


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Did any one got their PRP's recently??

Please update here.

Thanks :welcome:


----------



## Vusi007 (Mar 1, 2016)

Applied for PR November 2014 , collected September 2015
Applied for ID September 2015 , still waiting , application at stage 3 of 4 , should be finalised in a weeks time


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Applied in March 2015, collected in Feb 2016 , 
Applied for Rectification Feb 2016, 3 weeks now , still no response from VFS/DHA.
VFS asked me to submit the Attested copies of PRP, and other supporting documents.

Please advise is it mandatory to submit the original PRP for the rectification, instead of attested PRP certificate.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

We usually see 9 months average and around 6 months earliest. The backlog that Home Affairs keeps promising to deplete is still there for sure. The longest has been 15 months, although we generally see quicker times once we start this process: https://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/blog/how-to-speed-up-your-sa-visa-or-permit/


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All,

Application date- 9 June 2015
Current VFS Status- Outcome received at VFS and ready for collection.
Total time from application to current status- just under 9 months

Will go and collect the outcome tomorrow and let you guys know.

Next up is the application for ID...another looong journey.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

IamT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Application date- 9 June 2015
> Current VFS Status- Outcome received at VFS and ready for collection.
> ...


Congrats my friend. 

It's taking 6 to 9 months for PRP application.

Please update the status after collecting the outcome.


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Vusi007 said:


> Applied for PR November 2014 , collected September 2015
> Applied for ID September 2015 , still waiting , application at stage 3 of 4 , should be finalised in a weeks time


Hi Vusi007,
How do you get the status levels for ID application, do u receive any sms for each stage or what?


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

SA_ZAR said:


> Is any one got their's PR recently.
> 
> Please update here.


Hi: Applied the PR under 27 (b) in July 2015 and collected the PR in Feb, 2016. Need to apply for ID. They have now stopped stamping on passport


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I have collected my PRP this afternoon from Durban VFS. Its a bit of a relief.Its taken just under 9 months from application to receipt of the permit.

You get 2 certificates-one original and a color photocopy of the original. The copy has an additional stamp on it that is indicating that it is Verification of Permanent residence for ID purposes. I suppose that this is the one I will submit for ID Application.

One tiny problem. The Permanent resident permit had all details correct except that they did not include my second name. The consultant at VFS indicated that I can take it like that or send it bac to Home Affairs for addition of the second name BUT it can take another 8 months o have the rectification so after a quick thought, I decided to take it s is and if I see that the lack of second name is giving me hassles, I can find a way of having it rectified.

Do you think I will face problems due to the missing second name on the Certificate?

Regards,


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Iam T

Wow congratulations,let's hope you will make your ID application without delay-as a matter of interest on what section was your PR application based on.

Thanks and regards

N


IamT said:


> Hi All, I have collected my PRP this afternoon from Durban VFS. Its a bit of a relief.Its taken just under 9 months from application to receipt of the permit. You get 2 certificates-one original and a color photocopy of the original. The copy has an additional stamp on it that is indicating that it is Verification of Permanent residence for ID purposes. I suppose that this is the one I will submit for ID Application. One tiny problem. The Permanent resident permit had all details correct except that they did not include my second name. The consultant at VFS indicated that I can take it like that or send it bac to Home Affairs for addition of the second name BUT it can take another 8 months o have the rectification so after a quick thought, I decided to take it s is and if I see that the lack of second name is giving me hassles, I can find a way of having it rectified. Do you think I will face problems due to the missing second name on the Certificate? Regards,


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi Iam T
> 
> Wow congratulations,let's hope you will make your ID application without delay-as a matter of interest on what section was your PR application based on.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I applied under 27b-Exceptional Skills.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

I have applied for the ID today, they say it will take 2 months.

Regarding Repatriation refund- they say that when I get the ID that is when I am allowed to apply for the refund.

Regards


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

IamT said:


> Do you think I will face problems due to the missing second name on the Certificate?


No.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

IamT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have collected my PRP this afternoon from Durban VFS. Its a bit of a relief.Its taken just under 9 months from application to receipt of the permit.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Thanks for sharing info wth us 

If they missed up with your second is it going to be a problem?

One of my friend recently received his PRP and it's messed up his surname the problem is his surname is spelt his last name his surname is spelt first name.

Is it going to be problem?

Please let me know experts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

IamT said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there any one out there who applied for their PR in 2015 received it yet?
> I want to have a feel of which month of application has been processed. I applied for mine in June 2015 but am yet to receive it.
> ...


I applied in April 2015 and told it can take 2 years.


----------



## jessjhb (Jul 10, 2014)

Applied for PR (spousal) in August 2014 still waiting. I think the category also plays a role in processing times, people who applied after me in 2014 under work category received their outcomes in 2015 already


----------



## lap1900 (Feb 15, 2016)

I applied mine in October 2015 but to date haven't received. My friend who is on critical skill applied in June 2015 and came out just only after 3 months


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for sharing info wth us
> 
> ...


Now this can be a problem, because if the surname is XXX and the PR states YYY, it could be a different person altogether!


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Now this can be a problem, because if the surname is XXX and the PR states YYY, it could be a different person altogether!


Thanks a lot LegalMan.

I am beefing the exact his problem that he is straggling.

On his passport front page his surname spelt like his last name and surname spelt like his first name.

On the next page they corrected the surname like : observations surname : xxxxxx full names :xxxxxxx.

On his permit he got last name as surname.

Now the question is he also got his PRP with his surname as last name not his actual surname

So now he is going to apply for rectification on PRP with correct surname that was return in passport very first page ??

Please adivice


----------



## Mr. Rafi (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Guys

During my lunch break today, I collected my PRP from VFS Rivonia after receiving an email.

-I made application in 3 July 2015
-It was ready for collection on 24 February 2016
- It took 7 months (lucky number)
- I made the application under 27 (b)

The lady at the counter was so mean, telling me it's too early and PRP's are taking over a year. I kept quite because I know I pray. While seating in Collections area, I saw many others collecting their rejection letters and I was so scared.

This is my first post to the site and I have been following up and reading feedback from others without posting. Thank you all for the valuable support.

My observation is that if all documents are in order, you will re ieve PRP in 6-9 months. I got it in 7. Most importantly, don't listen to negativit, even if it's from VFS. Pray and never lose hope l. Thanks


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congats.

Looks like PRs applied for on basis of work are processed quickly...from 3months to about 9months..The ones based on spousal relationships take very long to be processed...can even take up to 2years


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks a lot LegalMan.
> 
> I am beefing the exact his problem that he is straggling.
> 
> ...


I cannot for the life of me understand what you mean. How many PR permits does he have?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

joe117 said:


> Congats.
> 
> Looks like PRs applied for on basis of work are processed quickly...from 3months to about 9months..The ones based on spousal relationships take very long to be processed...can even take up to 2years


Wow 2 years!!
I've been waiting for my son's PR for 10 months now. Mine was quick, took only 5 months but that was in 2014.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Mr. Rafi said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> During my lunch break today, I collected my PRP from VFS Rivonia after receiving an email.
> 
> ...


That was very quick 

Congrats !

I am still waiting for mine currently 6 months over when i made my application.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

The purpose of the critical skills work permit is to serve the current issue of shortage of skills in South Africa. Government said, the critical skills will enable government meet this shortage by giving critical skills visas to eligible applicant. Now coming to the issue of PRP under section 27(b) which is the critical skills visa , DHA will automatically speed up the application because it is a direct permanent residence route. This is why people with critical skills got their outcomes earlier than those that applied with a spousal permit. What the department felt was that, most of these people using spousal permit to apply for PRP are probably cheating the system for ID cos they do not even possess something that would be useful to the republic. That's why cases are being adjudicated faster for critical skills permit holders who applied for permanent residence. 
Hope that clears the confusion.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

jessjhb said:


> Applied for PR (spousal) in August 2014 still waiting. I think the category also plays a role in processing times, people who applied after me in 2014 under work category received their outcomes in 2015 already


Hi Jess 

Any news yet regarding your section 26b PR application,l am sitting on the same boat as you.My application is now at 8 months

Regards,

N


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

joe117 said:


> Congats. Looks like PRs applied for on basis of work are processed quickly...from 3months to about 9months..The ones based on spousal relationships take very long to be processed...can even take up to 2years


Hello Joe

Yo yo about 2 years,adjudication of PR applications through section 26b seems bit unfair if that is the case.Mine is sitting at 8 months now from date of application.Was your application also based on this section and at what stage is it now?

Thanks 

N


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> The purpose of the critical skills work permit is to serve the current issue of shortage of skills in South Africa. Government said, the critical skills will enable government meet this shortage by giving critical skills visas to eligible applicant. Now coming to the issue of PRP under section 27(b) which is the critical skills visa , DHA will automatically speed up the application because it is a direct permanent residence route. This is why people with critical skills got their outcomes earlier than those that applied with a spousal permit. What the department felt was that, most of these people using spousal permit to apply for PRP are probably cheating the system for ID cos they do not even possess something that would be useful to the republic. That's why cases are being adjudicated faster for critical skills permit holders who applied for permanent residence. Hope that clears the confusion.


Hi Kickagainstxenophobia

Interesting article indeed


----------



## myjourney (Mar 22, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> The purpose of the critical skills work permit is to serve the current issue of shortage of skills in South Africa. Government said, the critical skills will enable government meet this shortage by giving critical skills visas to eligible applicant. Now coming to the issue of PRP under section 27(b) which is the critical skills visa , DHA will automatically speed up the application because it is a direct permanent residence route. This is why people with critical skills got their outcomes earlier than those that applied with a spousal permit. What the department felt was that, most of these people using spousal permit to apply for PRP are probably cheating the system for ID cos they do not even possess something that would be useful to the republic. That's why cases are being adjudicated faster for critical skills permit holders who applied for permanent residence.
> Hope that clears the confusion.


Funny, if this is the thinking by Dept of home affairs. If you have critical skill and a family, your aim would be to use your skills as required by the host and live with your family whilst doing this and not to live alone like a recluse cause suddenly someone thinks your wife and children shouldn't join you early accept after 2 years.
Wonder what the cause of this absurdity is. Never


----------



## myjourney (Mar 22, 2016)

PS Home affairs doesn't even have to think you don't have a genuine permit..They can check to see it was correctly issued. Do they understand the consequences of this delay? Expired study permits for children, expired spousal visa accompanying husband on work permit and the agony begins to collect police clearances for every country you have Iived in, not to mention medical costs and x rays ...and finally , the cost to vfs and home affairs. And the wait whilst your family is abroad waiting for renewals. Delays in the issue of SA police clearance will lead to this permits expiring. So much for your so called critical skill..


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

myjourney said:


> PS Home affairs doesn't even have to think you don't have a genuine permit..They can check to see it was correctly issued. Do they understand the consequences of this delay? Expired study permits for children, expired spousal visa accompanying husband on work permit and the agony begins to collect police clearances for every country you have Iived in, not to mention medical costs and x rays ...and finally , the cost to vfs and home affairs. And the wait whilst your family is abroad waiting for renewals. Delays in the issue of SA police clearance will lead to this permits expiring. So much for your so called critical skill..


Lol!!
When I wanted to apply for my critical skills work permit and I needed police clearance. The South African police clearance only took me less than 2weeks to obtained. Therefore, I don't see any hassle in obtaining the police certificate. And for whoever that this might help, I ONLY SUBMITTED SOUTH AFRICAN POLICE CERTIFICATE. I didn't bother myself with police certificate from all the countries I lived before. South African police clearance is enough for whoever that live in South Africa for more than 1 year. 
Hope this help!!


----------



## mtkdar (Jan 12, 2015)

SA_ZAR said:


> Is any one got their's PR recently.
> 
> Please update here.


I applied in June 2015, and got the result in Feb 2016. However, my wife is still waiting for her outcome. Today marks 9 months of waiting. Any idea when this will come? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SAishome (Mar 31, 2016)

Applied via spousal route in July 2014 - Still waiting.... No meaningful explanation from DHA or VFS and both seem unable to comment on progress. Very frustrating! Any one else apply in 2014 and still waiting?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

SAishome said:


> Applied via spousal route in July 2014 - Still waiting.... No meaningful explanation from DHA or VFS and both seem unable to comment on progress. Very frustrating! Any one else apply in 2014 and still waiting?


I would wager that your application is lost. You will probably have to reapply. Do you still have your application receipt?


----------



## SAishome (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Legalman, thanks for the reply. 

Yes I do have my receipt. Not sure what I should do? I really don't look forward to going through the whole hassle and expense of doing it all again!


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

Applied 13 December 2015 for Spousal PR 27(b) at South african consulate in Dubai.
Application arrived at SA home affairs on 23 December 2015.

Still no news as yet.

The consulate general says the waiting time from overseas is 2 years!!! 
She showed me the thick stack of applications from people still waiting over a year...
If you apply from overseas you do not get a case file number either.  You just have to email consul general and ask for update if any. She told me to email her again in December 2016.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have applied my PRP under 27(b) in October 2015.

I did't receive any update about the outcome 6 months completed so far.

Please advice how i need to follow my application.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have applied my PRP under 27(b) in October 2015.
> 
> ...


It's still normal. 
Be patient until mayb the 8th month.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

I want to assume you applied with a critical skills permit for ur PRP right?


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi All,

On VFS site if i check the status of my PR application like this so far "Application for XXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 1-Oct-2015"

Now just checking the status it's like this "Application for XXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 05-Apr-2016"

What the confusion is this??

I made my application on Oct 2015.

Please advice why they changing like this :confused2:


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On VFS site if i check the status of my PR application like this so far "Application for XXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 1-Oct-2015"
> 
> ...


It means your application has been touched. You shd receive other notices regarding your status this week. Also note that, your application would be ready this month. So congrats in advance.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> It means your application has been touched. You shd receive other notices regarding your status this week. Also note that, your application would be ready this month. So congrats in advance.


Thanks a lot for the quick answer 

I need to wait until the weekend to see the status to be changed.

Excited but bit fear about the status of the outcome.

I will update the guys when they change the status.

Thanks.

Cheers,


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

SA_ZAR said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick answer
> 
> I need to wait until the weekend to see the status to be changed.
> 
> ...


What is your current permit status?? Critical skills or ??


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> What is your current permit status?? Critical skills or ??


Hi,

Quota work permit applied under 27(b).

Please advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quota work permit applied under 27(b).
> 
> ...


Ok good. Formerly its quota work permit but now it's critical skills. So you are good.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Ok good. Formerly its quota work permit but now it's critical skills. So you are good.


Yeah i am waiting for the next update by VFS.

Will see about the outcome.

Thanks a lot for your valuable time to answering my questions.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

SA_ZAR said:


> Yeah i am waiting for the next update by VFS.
> 
> Will see about the outcome.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your valuable time to answering my questions.


Keep checking every 2 or 5 hrs interval. At this stage, the processing is fast and gets to operations hub within 2days.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Keep checking every 2 or 5 hrs interval. At this stage, the processing is fast and gets to operations hub within 2days.


Yeah i will do.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

SA_ZAR said:


> Yeah i will do.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I collected my PR last month (27b) and it took just less than 9 months.

Funny thing is ever since I alpplied for the PR, I NEVER got any update from VFS or Home affairs besides an email from VFS saying my application has been forwarded to Pretoria 5 days after I applied.

In between that email and collecting the PR, VFS tracking only said that the PR has been sent to adjudication.One day the status changed to that the PR application has been finalised and due for collection I then went to collect the PR then a week after collection, VFS sent me an email saying that my application is ready for collection!

Later that day the status changed to Outcome collected.

So bottom line is dont wait for VFS to send u sms or email. the VFS tracker is more accurate but dont expect to see the application move from stage to stage on that tracker.

Regards


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

IamT said:


> I collected my PR last month (27b) and it took just less than 9 months.
> 
> Funny thing is ever since I alpplied for the PR, I NEVER got any update from VFS or Home affairs besides an email from VFS saying my application has been forwarded to Pretoria 5 days after I applied.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yeah you are true they updating ver well.

We need to wait until the status going to change.

Your's application was very quick one. 

Thanks.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Keep checking every 2 or 5 hrs interval. At this stage, the processing is fast and gets to operations hub within 2days.


Hi there,

I just checked the status on the VFS site it is stating that :

"Adjudicated Application for XXXX has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 06-Apr-2016. and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection."

I think it should be ready for collection by Friday ? please advice

So i am very excited about the outcome.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just checked the status on the VFS site it is stating that :
> 
> ...


Just as I told you.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Just as I told you.


Yeah as you told, great my friend.

Thanks a lot.

I am just bit nervous about the outcome.

Will see the next update when it's ready for collection.

Thanks 

cheers,


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi SA-ZAR

At least that is good news for you and hope the outcome is a positive.Please advise on what section was your application on and when was the application made?

Thanks 

N


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi SA-ZAR
> 
> At least that is good news for you and hope the outcome is a positive.Please advise on what section was your application on and when was the application made?
> 
> ...


Hi Nomqhele,

I applied under 27(b) in October 2015 and it was finalized 06 Apr 2016.

I am waiting for the outcome when it was ready for collection.

Cheers,


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Just as I told you.


Hi There,

I collected my PRP on last week Friday it was approved 

But the bad thing is my details are miss matched on the PRP certificate 

On the surname field my last name is reflecting and full name field it written my surname 

Please suggest what i need to do?

Do i need to apply for rectification?

I was really depressed


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I collected my PRP on last week Friday it was approved
> 
> ...


Apply for rectification immediately. Goodluck!


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Apply for rectification immediately. Goodluck!


Hi There,

I am going to apply for soon.

Please confirm me while applying for rectification we only need to submit the attested copies of PRP right?

Because i am flying to India next week i need to show original PRP in the immigration?

I got my VISA validity for more 3 years 

What i need to show at the time of immigartion?

Please advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am going to apply for soon.
> 
> ...


As long as you have a valid visa, you are good to go to India and back. But mind you, since you are now a permanent resident, ur current status has nullified ur previous visa. If I were you, I will travel with my new PRP certificate while rectification is pending. 
You might seek opinion of an immigration expert just for you to be on a safer side. 
Goodluck!!


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> As long as you have a valid visa, you are good to go to India and back. But mind you, since you are now a permanent resident, ur current status has nullified ur previous visa. If I were you, I will travel with my new PRP certificate while rectification is pending.
> You might seek opinion of an immigration expert just for you to be on a safer side.
> Goodluck!!


Thanks a lot my friend.

Yesh i will take advice from Legalman please comment on this !!


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On VFS site if i check the status of my PR application like this so far "Application for XXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 1-Oct-2015"
> 
> ...



Hi :-

Ditto same thing happened with my son's application. It was reflecting 27th Jan 2016 and today

Until morning this was status 
Application for XXX as been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 27-Jan-2016.

Now just now:-
"Application for XXXXX has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 11-Apr-2016."

Lets me wait for update and rechecking the VFS status. Looks like its has been formally touched.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

sirat said:


> Hi :-
> 
> Ditto same thing happened with my son's application. It was reflecting 27th Jan 2016 and today
> 
> ...


Hi Sirat,

It means the application has been finalized and they going to update status very soon.

Please check VFS site for update every 30 mins to 1 hrs.

Congrats in advance


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

It seems no one in the group is active today :fingerscrossed: 

Please answer to the queries struck over there lane:lane::confused2:


----------



## ottongeke (Dec 14, 2015)

pepsy said:


> Applied March 2015 got my PR in September 2015


Hi Pepsi, did you use CSV to get your PR?


----------

